# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  هل تريد ان تعرف كيف يراك الاخرون ؟؟ إختبار بسيط

## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم..

قم بهذا الاختبار وكن صادقا به سوف تعلم عن شخصيتك بالنهاية 
وكيف يراك الآخرون من وجهة نظرهم 
جاوب على هذه الأسئلة البسيطة وبصدق 

لقد طبق هذا الاختبار في أمريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وألمانيا لمعرفة وجهة نظر الناس ببعضهم البعض..

اظهر الورقة والقلم ودون نتائج ..

. متى تشعر بالكامل نشاطك؟ 

(a) في الصباح 
(b) خلال فترة الظهر وبداية فترة المساء 
(c) في فترة المتأخرة من الليل 





2. أنت عادة تمشي ؟ 

(a) على نحو سريع, مع خطوات طويلة 
(b) على نحو سريع ,مع خطوات سريعة وقصيرة 
(c) بسرعة قليلة والرأس مرتفع, ترى العالم إلى الأمام 
(d) بسرعة قليلة والرأس منخفض 
(e) بطيء جداً 





3. عندما تتحدث إلى الناس؟ 

(a) تقف ذراعك مثني حولك 
(b) يداك تكون متصافحتان 
(c) تكون إحدى أو كلتا اليدان حول وركك 
(d) تمسك أو تدفع من تتحدث إليه 
(e) تلعب بأذنك, أو تلعب بذقنك , أو تلعب بشعرك 




4. عندما تكون مرتاحاً تجلس و....؟ 

(a) ركبتك منحني مع رجلك جنب إلى جنب 
(b) رجلك تشكل تقاطع 
(c) رجلك تكون ممدة أو ممدودة بشكل مستقيم 
(d) إحدى رجليك ملتفة أو مطوية تحتك 




5. عندما تكون يكون هناك شيء يضحك تكون ردة فعلك؟ 

(a) تضحك ضحكة كبيرة من خاطر 
(b) تضحك لكن ليس بصوت عالي 
(c) تضحك بينك وبين نفسك بصوت خافت 
(d) ابتسامه خجولة 





6. عندما تذهب إلى حفلة أو اجتماع كبيرفأنت ...؟ 

(a) تدخل بشكل قوي حتى ينتبه لك الآخرين 
(b) تدخل بشكل هادئ وتبحث عن أي شخص تعرفه 
(c) تدخل بطريقه هادئ جداً وتحاول أن يلاحظك الحاضرين 




7. أنت متعب من العمل وتبذل كل جهدك في العمل وازعجك أو قاطعك أحدهم فهل....؟ 

(a) ترحب بوقت للراحة 
(b) تشعر بغضب كبير 
(c) يكون شعورك مختلط بين الحالتين 





8. أي من الألوان التالية تفضل اكثر ؟؟ 

(a) الأحمر والبرتقالي 
(b) الأسود 
(c) الأصفر أو الأزرق الفاتح 
(d) الأخضر 
(e) الأزرق القاتم أو البنفسج 
(f)الأبيض 
(g) البني أو الرمادي 




9. عندما تكون في السرير في الليل , قبل النوم تستلقي وأنت ... ؟ 

(a) تستلقي ممد على ظهرك 
(b) تستلقي على وجهك وبطنك 
(c) تستلقي على طرف واحد , منطوي 
(d) تضع إحدى يديك تحت رأسك 
(e) تستلقي ورأسك مغطى 




10. أحيانا تحلم انك ....؟ (a) تحلم انك تقع 
(b) تعارك أو تقاوم 
(c) تبحث عن شخص أو عن شيء 
(d) تطير أو تعوم 
(e) غالباً ما تحلم 
( f) أحلامك دائماً سعيدة 



POINTS: النقاط 
1. 
(a) 2 
(b) 4 
(c) 6 

2. 
(a) 6 
(b) 4 
(c) 7 
(d) 2 
(e) 1 

3. 
(a) 4 
(b) 2 
(c) 5 
(d) 7 
(e) 6 

4. 
(a) 4 
(b) 6 
(c) 2 
(d) 1 

5. 
(a) 6 
(b) 4 
(c) 3 
(d) 5 
(e) 2 

6. 
(a) 6 
(b) 4 
(c) 2 

7. 
(a) 6 
(b) 2 
(c) 4 

8. 
(a) 6 
(b) 7 
(c) 5 
(d) 4 
(e) 3 
2 (f
(g) 1 

9. 
(a) 7 
(b) 6 
(c) 4 
(d) 2 
(e) 1 

10. 
(a) 4 
(b) 2 
(c) 3 
(d) 5 
(e) 6 



احسب النقاط التي جمعتها 

RESULT النتائج 


OVER 60 POINTS: اكثر من 60 وما فوق 
الآخرين يرونك انك شخص يجب ان يعاملوك بطريقة خاصة 
الآخرين يرونك كانسان متباهى , وتريد جذب الانتباه , فأنت شخص مسيطرة بشكل فظيع 
ربما الآخرين معجبين بك ويتمنون أن يكونوا مثلك ولكنهم لا يثقون بك , يترددون 
في أن يكون معك بشكل دائم 

51 TO 60 POINTS: النقاط ما بين 51 إلى 60 
الآخرين يرونك كشخصيه مثيرة للاهتمام ومتقلبة كثيراً وكثير الاندفاع 
شخصيتك : قائد أو مسيطر بالفطرة بسبب شخصيتك , من النوع الذي يتخذ قراراه بسرعة 
ولو أنها في اغلب الأحيان غير صحيحه , جريء و مغامر, شخص يحب فعل أو يجرب 
أشياء كثير مرة واحدة , شخص يحب أن يستغل الفرص ويحب المغامرة 
الآخرين يحبون أن يكونوا معك ويستمتعون برفقتك 

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 

21 TO 30 POINTS: النقاط من 21 إلى 30 
أصدقائك يرونك كشخص مجتهد وصعب الإرضاء 
فهم يرونك شخص حذر , وشديد العناية , وبطيء وثابت التهادي أو وقع الإقدام 
فقد يدهشهم إذا قمت بعمل مندفع أو قمت بعمل مثير في لحظة 
فهم يتوقعون منك انك تمعن النظر بدقه في كل زاوية , وبعدها فأنت عادة ما تقرر 
ضده أو ترفضه 
فهم يعتقدون ذلك بسبب شخصيتك المتأنية والشديدهة الانتباه 

UNDER 21 POINTS: النقاط تحت 21 
الناس يعتقدونك شخص خجول , متوتر , و متردد. 
فأنت شخص تحتاج إلى اهتمام , شخص دائما يعتمد على الآخرين في اتخاذ قراراته و 
فأنت لا تحب الاختلاط مع أي أحد أو التدخل في أي شيء. الآخرين يرونك شخصية قلقه 
, فأنت ترى المشكلات التي هي بالأصل غير موجودة 
بعض الناس يعتقدون انك شخص ممل . فقط الأشخاص الذين يعرفونك حق المعرفة لا 
يعتقدون انك شخص ممل 

كل واحد ايقول لنه اشطلع له 
من
ق
و
ل

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*


*تسلمين اخيه*

*ام محمد* 

*على النقل الجميل..*
*والله يعطيش الصحة والعافية..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## malaak

يسلموا .......

لقد قمت بالإمتحان وفيه أشياء كثيرة صحيحة

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلم اخي بحر الشوق على مرورك وردك 


وهلا فيك اختي ملاك بمشاركتي 


نورتوا والله المشاركة بحضوركم 

والله لا يحرمنا منه 

اختكم ام محمد

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكووورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع 

مع تحياتي 

^^

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا فيك اخي صاحب السلسلة 

منور خيو 

تحياتي لك اخي الكريم 

ام محمد

----------


## hope

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 


والله زين طلعت شخصية حبوووبه >>>>>>>>>خخخخخخخ

يسلموو لعى طرح الأختباار

تحيااتي

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام ..

مشكووورة غاليتي ام باسم على الطرح الموفق .. 

ما ننحرم منك خيتو 

بانتظار كل ما هو جديد..

تسلم يدك ..

والسلام ..

أختك..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا فيك اختي حور العين 

وان شاء الله تظلي محبوبة على طول يا رب 

مشكورة خيتو على مرورك وردك 

تحياتي لك 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## نور الهدى

وعليكم السلام مشرفتنا شجون 

منورة خيتو بحضورك 

وبس بصحح لك انا ام محمد 

وما في مشكلة كلنا خوات انا وام باسم والجميع 

تحياتي لك 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## المومياءة

> 41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
> شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
> وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
> شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم



شكرا لك على المدح هههههه

----------


## المومياءة

> 41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
> شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
> وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
> شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم




شكرا لك على المدح هههههه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
> الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
> الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
> صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
> شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
> أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
> الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
> ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك



مشكورة اختي ام محمد الله يعطيك العافية 
بنتظار جديدك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

هذا الي طلع معي يمه 

لاكن يمه في ملاحظه 

رقم عشره فيه a , b,c ,d ,e ,f  
والجواب فيه بس a , b ,c ,d ,e 

لو تلاحظي حرف f ماهو موجود في الجواب عشان تعرفي كم نقطه حرف الاف 

يسلموااا يمه علي هيك موضوع حلوو 

ويعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه 

ومسكورة وماقصرتي يالغاليه 

وعساكي على القوة يارب 

أبـــنك 

أمير العاشقين

----------


## نجمة سهيل

مشكوره أختي

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتو ام محمد 
وتسلمين عالموضوع الطيب 
مع تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## نور الهدى

ويعافيك اختي همسات

منورة بحضورك

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكورة اختي مومياء على مرورك وردك

وكل الشكر الك اخي الناري 

وكل هذا فيك امير 

ما شاء الله عليك شخصية حلوة يعني 

مشكور على حضورك

واختي نجمة سهيل هلا فيك 

ونورتي المشاركة 


وان شاء الله دوم هالطله علينا اخواني وخواتي 

تحياتي للجميع

ام محمد

----------


## ام باسم

تسلمي غاليتي ام محمد ولو اني بصراحه مااكملتها بسب صغرحجم الخط
بس مايهون عليي ادخل مشاركه للغاليه ام محمد وماارد عليها
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

> تسلمي غاليتي ام محمد ولو اني بصراحه مااكملتها بسب صغرحجم الخط
> 
> بس مايهون عليي ادخل مشاركه للغاليه ام محمد وماارد عليها
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه



*تسلمين اختي ام باسم* 

*ما توقعت تكون الخط بهذا الصغر* 

*حتى انا اتعب وانا اقرء المشاركات الي تكون بهذا ااااااااااااالحجم* 

*ولكن ان شاء الله راح اكون اكثر حذر في المرات الجاية* 


*اقبلي اعتذاري اخية* 

*ام محمد*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

1 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 
الحمدلله اني طلعت كده
وماطلعت نكديه
ادري عن حالي موب نكديه
يسلموووووو ام محمد ع الطرح
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
وعساك على القوة
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## نور الهدى

> 1 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
> شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
> وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
> شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 
> الحمدلله اني طلعت كده
> وماطلعت نكديه
> ادري عن حالي موب نكديه
> يسلموووووو ام محمد ع الطرح
> ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
> ...



 
تسلمين اختي دمعه على حضورك وردك


امممممم اذا ما طلع لك نكديةليش عيل اسمك دمعة الاحزان 

نبي دموع فرح وحب وخير دوووووووم دموعوه


تحياتي لك 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## بنت العواميه

النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم  

*تسلمي خيوه.. ويعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*موفقين أنشاء الله..*

*تحياتي*
*,,,بنت العواميه,,,*

----------


## نور الهدى

> النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
> 
> شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
> وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
> شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 
> 
> 
> *تسلمي خيوه.. ويعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
> *موفقين أنشاء الله..* 
> ...



وتحياتي لك اختي بنت العوامية 

منورة بحضورك وردك 

وخلينا دووووووووووم نشوفك

اختك ام محمد

----------


## سمراء

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 

مشكورة اختي ام محمد على الموضوع
ويسلم لينا هالأيدين
وربي لا يحرمنا من كل جديد لج
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم* 

*شكراً لكِ أم محمد على المووضووع*

*الله يعطيكِ العافية*

*تحياتي*

----------


## حور الجنان

TO 60 POINTS: النقاط ما بين 51 إلى 60 
الآخرين يرونك كشخصيه مثيرة للاهتمام ومتقلبة كثيراً وكثير الاندفاع 
شخصيتك : قائد أو مسيطر بالفطرة بسبب شخصيتك , من النوع الذي يتخذ قراراه بسرعة 
ولو أنها في اغلب الأحيان غير صحيحه , جريء و مغامر, شخص يحب فعل أو يجرب 
أشياء كثير مرة واحدة , شخص يحب أن يستغل الفرص ويحب المغامرة 
الآخرين يحبون أن يكونوا معك ويستمتعون برفقتك 


تسلمين غاليتي ام محمد والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

*هلا فيكم خواتي* 

*منورين* 


*سمراء* 

*ونة حزن* 

*حور الجنان*

*مشكورين على الحضور* 


*تحياتي لكم* 

*اختكم ام محمد*

----------


## طيبه الروح

الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 
تسلمي اختي ام محمد 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي اليك اختك 

طيبه الروح

----------


## نور الهدى

*يعافيك اختي طيبة* 


*وتسلمين على الحضور  والرد*


*تحياتي لك*

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## آخــر العنقود

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

هذا الي طلع الي 

يسلمو اختي ام محمد ع الموضوع 

تحياتي لج

----------


## أمل الظهور

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

*الحمد لله طلعنا شخصيه اوكي وفي نظر الي حولينا لطيفين <<زاد الغروور خخخ*


*تشكري حبيبتي ام حمود على هيك اختبار استمتعنا فيه* 

*بس ماقلتي النا شنو طلع الك* 

*بايووو*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم* 


*ام محمد*
*تسلمي ع الاختبار البسيط*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافية ياارب*
*بانتظار كل ما هو جديد*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## نور الهدى

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 

هذا الي طلع لي ام عبدالله 

مشكورة ام عبدالله على الحضور والرد


اخر العنقود هلا وغلا فيش 

ومنورة بحضورك  

والله لا يحرمنا منه 



دمعة حزن هلا والله بكل الغلا 

منورة 

ومشكورة على الحضور والتفاعل معانا 


تسلمون 

والله يخليكم 

تحياتي لكم 

اختكم ام محمد

----------


## بيسان

> 31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
> الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
> الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
> صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
> شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
> أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
> الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
> ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك



ويلي وش هالفضيحه
صحيح الكلام ومنطبق 100%
يسلموو خيتوو

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا فيش بيسونه 

منورة حبابه 

طلع لك مثل الي طلع لي 

فضيحة فضيحة هذا احنا 



مشكورة على التفاعل والمشاركة ويانا

----------


## جوانا

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 

مشكورة خيتي
ولك خاااااااااااالص
تحياااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 

مشكورة اختي ام محمد ..
اختبار حلوو وبسيط ..

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

مشكورة ام محمد على الموضوع

----------


## غرام العاشقين

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 


مشكوره ام محمد ويعطيك ربي ألف عافيه


تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

جوانا 


عاشقة الرسول 


شذى االزهراء 


غرام العاشقين 


كل الشكر لتواجدكم الغالي 


وكل عاااام وانتو بالف خير

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## نور الهدى

دنيا الاحلام

نورتي المشاركة 

وكل عاااام وانتي بخير

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

مشكوره ننتظر المزيد من جديدك الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك

----------


## نور الهدى

سعودية ( usa)

عفاف الهدى 

كل الشكر لتواجدكم الغالي 

ومنورين المشاركة بحضوركم

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
41 TO 50 POINTS: النقاط من 41 إلى 50 الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

 
يسلمووو
يا أم محمد على الطرح الرائع

و يعطيكِ الصحة و العافية

و بنتظار الجديد ..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الهدى

عاشق الحرية 

الله يسلمك يا رب

وكل الشكر لتواجدك في المشاركة 

تحياتي لك اخي الكريم

----------


## شمعة الليالي

مشكورة اختي ام محمد على الموضوع والله الكل يقولي نفس الشي مابين ال41الى50

----------


## نور الهدى

مراحب فيش اخية شمعة الليالي 


كل الشكر لتواجدك 


مثلي حتى انا طلع نفس الشي من 41 الى 50

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

31 TO 40 POINTS: النقاط من 31 إلى 40 
الآخرين يرونك أنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 
الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 
صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 
شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 
أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 
الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 
ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هزه ثقتك 

مشكورة خيتو أمـ محمد
على الطرح ..

----------


## نور الهدى

اميرة بأحساسي 

هلا وغلا فيش 

ومنورة 

كل الشكر لتواجدش وردش ومشاركتش ويانا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ما هي شخصيتك .. وكيف يراك الناس .. اختبار بسيط 


قم بهذا الاختبار وكن صادقا به سوف تعلم عن شخصيتك بالنهاية وكيف يراك الآخرون من وجهة نظرهم جاوب على هذه الأسئلة البسيطة وبصدق لقد طبق هذا الاختبار في أمريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وألمانيا لمعرفة وجهة نظر الناس ببعضهم البعض فقد طبق في الشركات والأماكن العامة اظهر الورقة والقلم ودون نتائج ..

1- متى تشعر بكامل نشاطك؟ 

أ - في الصباح . 
ب - خلال فترة الظهر وبداية فترة المساء 
ج - في فترة المتأخرة من الليل


2- أنت عادة تمشي كالآتي ؟ 

أ على نحو سريع مع خطوات طويلة .
ب على نحو سريع مع خطوات سريعة وقصيرة .
ج بسرعة قليلة والرأس مرتفع و ترى العالم إلى الأمام . 
د بسرعة قليلة والرأس منخفض. هـ بطيء جداً

3 - عندما تتحدث إلى الناس؟ 

أ تقف وذراعك مثني حولك
ب يداك تكون متصافحتان 
ج تكون إحدى أو كلتا اليدان حول وركك .
د تمسك أو تدفع من تتحدث إليه . هـ تلعب بأذنك, أو تلعب بذقنك , أو تلعب بشعرك 


4- عندما تكون مرتاحاً تجلس و....؟ 

أ ركبتك منحنية مع رجلك جنب إلى جنب .
ب رجلك تشكل تقاطع 
ج رجلك تكون ممدة أو ممدودة بشكل مستقيم . 
د إحدى رجليك ملتفة أو مطوية تحتك 

5- عندما يكون هناك شيء يُضحك تكون ردة فعلك؟ 

أ ابتسامه خجولة
ب تضحك ضحكة كبيرة 
ج تضحك لكن ليس بصوت عالي 
د تضحك بينك وبين نفسك بصوت خافت 


6 - عندما تذهب إلى حفلة أو اجتماع كبيرفأنت ...؟ 

أ تدخل بشكل قوي حتى ينتبه لك الآخرين.
ب تدخل بشكل هادئ وتبحث عن أي شخص تعرفه . 
ج تدخل بطريقه هادئ جداً وتحاول أن لا يلاحظك الحاضرين 


7 - أنت متعب من العمل وتبذل كل جهدك في العمل وأزعجك أو قاطعك أحدهم فهل....؟ 

أ ترحب بوقت للراحة .
ب تشعر بغضب كبير. 
ج يكون شعورك مختلط بين الحالتين 


-8 أي من الألوان التالية تفضل أكثر ؟؟ 


أ الأحمر والبرتقالي . 
ب الأسود . 
ج الأصفر أو الأزرق الفاتح . 
د الأخضر . 
هـ الأزرق القاتم أو البنفسج والأبيض . 
و البني أو الرمادي .


9.عندما تكون في السرير في الليل ( قبل النوم ) تنام وأنت ... ؟ 


أ مستلقي ممد على ظهرك. 
ب مستلقي على وجهك وبطنك .
ج مستلقي على طرف واحد , منطوي . 
د تضع إحدى يديك تحت رأسك 
هـ رأسك مغطى 



10. أحيانا تحلم انك ....؟ 

أ . تحلم انك تقع
ب . تعارك أو تقاوم 
ج . تبحث عن شخص أو عن شيء 
د . تطير أو تعوم 
هـ . غالباً لا تحلم
و . أحلامك دائماً سعيدة 


النتائج


النقـاط الآن لحساب نقاطك أعط لكل جواب علامة حسب ما هو موضح أدناه .. 

السؤال الاول : 

أ = 2 
ب = 4 
ج = 6 


السؤال الثاني :

أ = 6 
ب = 4 
ج = 7 
د = 2 
هـ = 1 

السؤال الثالث :

أ = 4 
ب = 2 
ج = 5 
د = 7 
هـ = 6 


السؤال الرابع :


أ = 4 
ب = 6 
ج = 2 
د = 1 


السؤال الخامس :

أ = 6 
ب = 4 
ج = 3 
د = 5 


السؤال السادس :

أ = 6 
ب = 4 
ج = 2 


السؤال السابع :

أ = 5 
ب = 2 
ج = 4 


السؤال الثامن :

أ = 6 
ب = 7 
ج = 5 
د = 4 
هـ = 3 
و = 2

السؤال التاسع : 

أ = 7 
ب = 6 
ج = 4 
د = 2 
هـ = 1 


السؤال العاشـر : 

أ = 4 
ب = 2 
ج = 3 
د = 5 
هـ = 6 
و = 1

الآن احسب النقاط التي جمعتها.. وقارنها بالنتائج التالية .. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا حصلت على 60 نقطة وما فوق .. 

الآخرين يرونك انك شخص يجب أن يعاملوك بطريقة خاصة 

الآخرين يرونك كانسان متباهى , وتريد جذب الانتباه , فأنت شخص مسيطر بشكل فظيع 

ربما الآخرين معجبين بك ويتمنون أن يكونوا مثلك ولكنهم لا يثقون بك , يترددون 

في أن يكونوا معك بشكل دائم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا كان مجموع نقاطك ما بين 51 إلى 60 نقطه .. 

الآخرين يرونك كشخصيه مثيرة للاهتمام ومتقلبة كثيراً وكثير الاندفاع 

شخصيتك : قائد أو مسيطر بالفطرة بسبب شخصيتك , من النوع الذي يتخذ قراراه بسرعة 

ولو أنها في اغلب الأحيان غير صحيحة , جريء و مغامر, شخص يحب فعل أو يجرب 

أشياء كثير مرة واحدة , شخص يحب أن يستغل الفرص ويحب المغامرة 

الآخرين يحبون أن يكونوا معك ويستمتعون برفقتك 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا كانت نقاطك من 41 إلى 50 نقطه 

الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع 

شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين 

وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم 

شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا كانت نقاطك من 31 إلى 40 

الآخرين يرونك إنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 

الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 

صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 

شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 

أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 

الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 

ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هز ثقتك 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إذا كانت نقاطك من 21 إلى 30 

أصدقائك يرونك كشخص مجتهد وصعب الإرضاء 

فهم يرونك شخص حذر , وشديد العناية , وبطيء وثابت التهادي أو وقع الإقدام 

فقد يدهشهم إذا قمت بعمل مندفع أو قمت بعمل مثير في لحظة 

فهم يتوقعون منك انك تمعن النظر بدقه في كل زاوية , وبعدها فأنت عادة ما تقرر 

ضده أو ترفضه فهم يعتقدون ذلك بسبب شخصيتك المتأنية والشديدة الانتباه 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا كانت نقاطك تحت 21 نقطه.. 

الناس يعتقدونك شخص خجول , متوتر , و متردد. 

فأنت شخص تحتاج إلى اهتمام , شخص دائما يعتمد على الآخرين في اتخاذ قراراته 

كما إنك لا تحب الاختلاط مع أي أحد أو التدخل في أي شيء. الآخرين يرونك شخصية قلقه, 

فأنت ترى المشكلات التي هي بالأصل غير موجودة 

بعض الناس يعتقدون انك شخص ممل . فقط الأشخاص الذين يعرفونك حق المعرفة لا يعتقدون انك شخص ممل 



اتمنى ان كل واحد يجرب الاختبار ويكتب عدد النقاط مع حالته حسب النقاط بكل صراحه ..



عن نفسي طلع لي ذا
(( 
إذا كانت نقاطك من 31 إلى 40 

الآخرين يرونك إنسان حساس , وحذر , ومنتبه وعملي 

الآخرين يرونك شخص شاطر , موهوب , ولكن متواضع ... ليس من النوع الذي يقيم 

صداقات بسرعة أو بطريقة سهلة , ولكن 

شخص شديد الوفاء إلى أصدقائك 

أنت شخص شديد الوفاء وتتوقع الوفاء بالمثل 

الذين يعرفونك عز المعرفة يدركون انه من الصعب هز ثقتك بأصدقائك 

ولكن أيضا أنت من الصعب عليك أن تصدق ما يحدث إذا أحدهم هز ثقتك ))


،،،،،، مع تحياتي للجميع ،،،،،

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا ع الطرح الرائع

يعطيك ربي العافية

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مشكوووووووووور شبل الطفوف على مروركـ
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عااااااافية

----------


## رحيل القلب

أنا طلعت لي النتيجة

إذا كانت نقاطك من 41 إلى 50 نقطه  
الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع  
شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين  
وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم  
شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم 

تسلمي على الموضوع الممتع 

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## طيف المشاعر

طرح رائع 

تسلمي خيتوو عليه 

يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمتي بود

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> إذا كانت نقاطك من 41 إلى 50 نقطه 
> 
> الآخرين يرونك شخصية نشيطة , حيوية , ممتعة , مسلية , عملية , ودائماً ممتع  
> شخص تجذب الانتباه , شخص متوازي ولا تزعج الآخرين  
> وهم يرونك أيضا لطيف , حذر , متفهم  
> شخص دائماً يبهجهم ويساعدهم  
> ،،



 
يعطيك الف عافية خيتو
طرح رائع
تحيااااتي

----------


## وردة الجنة

يسلموووووووووووووووووا على الطرح

----------


## احلى غرام

يســـــــــــــلمووو ...

الله يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ...

----------


## اللامع

أنا طلع لي من41 الى 50

مشكووووووورة أخوتي عــ الطرح الرائع

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا ع الاختبار
 وطلع الي من 31 الى 40
وجد صعب ارجع اثق باحد

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

يعطيش العافيه عالطرح
31_40
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## khozam

يعطيك العافية على الاختبار الرائع 

41--50

تحياتي

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

خيتووو اللؤلو المكنون 
يعطيك الف عافية
سلمت لنا يمناك 
تقبلي احترامي لك

----------


## looovely

يسلمووووووووو خيتووووووو 
طرح رائع,,تسلم يمينك عليه
وأني طلع لي41_50
تقبلي مروري وتحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نور الهدى ..

اللؤلؤ المكنون ..

تم ذمج المشاركتين لتكرار المحتوى

ولوجود ردود للأعضاء

مووفقين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمووووووووووووووون عالمرور والتعقيب 
لا عدمنآآآآآآآآآآكمـ

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تشكري قمت تم الامتحان بخير

الحمد لله 

تحياتي

----------


## شمووخ ذاتي

*هـلا والله ..*

*يسـلمووو ..*


*انـاا طلع ليـ من 41 الـى 50 ..*

*يسـلموو تحـيااتي ..*

----------

